# Look at this late hatch @duckkillerclyde!!!!



## HEN SLAYER

Holy hell!!! Thanks for telling me about this late hatch stuff!!! I shot this bird a couple years back and have had it in the freezer since then.... Now I can throw it out since it's a late hatch/eclipsed.....


----------



## duckkillerclyde

That one is probably a hybrid. 

You have a lot to learn son.


BTW, lets see a picture of you and it together otherwise I call BS that it's yours.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

Don't be upset with me because you're not educated. We all control our own lives and you're where you are because you put yourself there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

That's a mallard/pintail hybrid you goofball.


----------



## bug doc

Wish we had a more complete pic, but it looks like a Brewer's Duck to me (mallard/gadwall hybrid).


----------



## JuniorPre 360

WigeonXGadwall?


----------



## duckkillerclyde

This bird came off a refuge yesterday. I did not shoot it, nor have I seen it first hand or do I even know the guy who shot it. So basically it's a picture of a bird that is said to be shot about an hour away from my house.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I think it's going to be hard to tell without seeing the duck in several different poses. Judging by the beak it certainly looks Mallard - something else. Seeing the back, wings and feet along with another better shot of the head might help determine what it is. It's a nice trophy regardless.


----------



## LostLouisianian

duckkillerclyde said:


> This bird came off a refuge yesterday. I did not shoot it, nor have I seen it first hand or do I even know the guy who shot it. So basically it's a picture of a bird that is said to be shot about an hour away from my house.


I would first speculate Mallard x Pintail from the beak and neck/head.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's a mallard/pintail hybrid you goofball.


I would say mallard/wigeon but....???


----------



## duckkillerclyde

LostLouisianian said:


> I would first speculate Mallard x Pintail from the beak and neck/head.


agree.


----------



## wyogoob

HEN SLAYER said:


> Holy hell!!! Thanks for telling me about this late hatch stuff!!! I shot this bird a couple years back and have had it in the freezer since then.... Now I can throw it out since it's a late hatch/eclipsed.....


Looks like an adult Photoshop Duck to me.

.


----------



## Skally

Anyone up for a pissing contest?


----------



## LostLouisianian

Skally said:


> Anyone up for a pissing contest?


Well with my prostate and recently passed kidney stones it takes me a good 10 minutes to piss....I can piss a long time but not real far...


----------



## Fin-S-Fish

Looks like a gadwall/mallard hybrid. There's chestnut on the crown and the belly is white and flanks look gray vermiculated like a drake mallard.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Looks like an adult Photoshop Duck to me.
> 
> .


 I looked at the picture closer. I was wrong. It is a first-year Photoshop Duck.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

HEN SLAYER said:


> Holy hell!!! Thanks for telling me about this late hatch stuff!!! I shot this bird a couple years back and have had it in the freezer since then.... Now I can throw it out since it's a late hatch/eclipsed.....


How about some more pictures of the duck since you still have it so we can help identify it.


----------



## paddler

duckkillerclyde said:


> Don't be upset with me because you're not educated. We all control our own lives and you're where you are because you put yourself there.


That's pretty harsh, Clyde. It seems Hen Slayer is early in his waterfowling career, and I wish him the best. As CS&Y said, "...life is for learning."

His duck is interesting. The bill certainly looks like a mallard, but the breast looks spotted like a GWT. I'd go with mallard/pin on the second one.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

Clyde, you've already made a name for yourself on DHC. Try not to douche up this forum too. Up to this point, it's been a decent forum.


----------



## duckkillerclyde

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Clyde, you've already made a name for yourself on DHC. Try not to douche up this forum too. Up to this point, it's been a decent forum.


Then why are you being a douche? 

Get bent and don't talk to me.


----------



## wyogoob

Yeah, pretty cool Photoshopped duck. I'm moving this to the photography section.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

duckkillerclyde said:


> Then why are you being a douche?
> 
> Get bent and don't talk to me.


I could not have asked for anything better. Thank you! :llama:


----------



## Packfish

Looks like a dead duck to me


----------

